# First Catering Event



## bigtrain74 (Aug 6, 2015)

A total success!!!! Cooked for 75 people.

 













IMG_0377.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Aug 6, 2015


















IMG_0389.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Aug 6, 2015






I even did a fried dough bar which was a huge hit!













IMG_0393.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Aug 6, 2015


















IMG_0398.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Aug 6, 2015






I was told by alleged "foodies" that it was the best pulled pork they have ever tasted.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










phatbac


----------



## tropics (Aug 6, 2015)

BT That does look real good.

Richie


----------



## rdknb (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats and yes looks good


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks guys I appreciate the feedback!


----------

